# برنامج CNC Machinists Toolbox 9.2 كل حسابات cnc بضغطة زر



## CNC-MAN (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم


















صورة واجهة البرنامج






الان مع التحميل

http://filestrack.com/wrpl7mzkb520/CNC_Machinists_Toolbox_9.2.rar.html

حجم البرنامج 4 ميجا فقط



​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا وشكر الله لك 

جاري التحميل والتجربة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا وشكر الله لك 

جاري التحميل والتجربة


----------



## cadnet (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا وشكر الله لك
هل جربت البرنامج او هل تستطيع اعطاء بعض فوائده كي تتضح صورة اكثر 
تحياتي لك


----------



## CNC-MAN (22 سبتمبر 2010)

نعم اخل الكريم
البرنامج ابسط مما تتصور
لكنه عليك الرجوع الى الجداول و المحططات
اولا تحتار نوع العملية تفريز ام حراطة او 
ثم تختار قطر اداة القطع و نوع الحامة المستحدمة و كل هذه المعلومات تعتمد عىل بيئة العمل عندك اي الورشة
ثم البرنامج يعطيك سرعة القطع و الحاجة للتزليق
و كل البارامترات اللازمة
جرب


----------



## CNC-MAN (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*ارجوا ان تستفيدوا منه*



cnc-man قال:


> نعم اخي الكريم
> البرنامج ابسط مما تتصور
> يوفر عليك الرجوع الى الجداول و المحططات
> اولا تحتار نوع العملية تفريز ام خراطة او
> ...



ارجوا ان تستفيدوا منه​


----------



## CNC-MAN (22 سبتمبر 2010)

تم تعديل الخطا الطباعي القاتل


----------



## عيسى الشريف (22 سبتمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية أخي


----------



## yacineess19 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل اخي
ارجوا رفعه على موقع اخر مشهور
شكرااااا مسبقاااااااا


----------



## هشام89 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:أما بعد فان كتمان العلم من الكبائر فمن كان يستطيع أن يفيد أخاه فليفعل


----------



## CNC-MAN (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جرب الان


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

يا اخى الكراك مش شغال


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (25 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

توضيح بسيط للأخ الذي يقول كتمان العلم من الكبائر أخي هذا فيما يخص العلم الديني والشرعي أرجوا أن تنتبهوا لما تقولون

ومن المؤكد أن تعليم الناس العلوم الاخرى شيء طيب يؤجر عليه صاحبه ولكن كتمه او تحديد من يعطي له علمه ليس من الكبائر أرجوا عدم الخلط بين الأمور


----------

